# aero sport question



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

what did you (those who are running BOC) use for the top of the bag so that it had good contact with the strut bearing? as of now im using the spring hat from my coils on top, the fit is perfect and hits the bearing just fine, only problem is its almost 2 inches tall and is holding me back from going lower

*Similar to the circled part*


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

I used a couple washers, just put enough for the bearing to rotate freely


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

msuzuki126 said:


> I used a couple washers, just put enough for the bearing to rotate freely


 what size? i would think theyd have to be at least 3" with a 1" center hole?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i've used something like this before.
its a spacer from a stock vr6 mk4 front strut tops.
[URL=http://img23.imageshack.us/i/d....imageshack.us/img23/6497/dsc00422m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i see the plates you used, i cant find those anywhere. only the ones the have a 2" hole and a notch for leader lines


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i believe those top plates available from universal air site. and if for some reason they dont work, just go to your local machine shop and have them cut you plates to your specs from 1/4" metal. it shouldn't be expensive.
https://www.universalairsuspension....id=44&osCsid=db2eb57419da9f1325f0b3ebb1016c0c
https://www.universalairsuspension....id=45&osCsid=db2eb57419da9f1325f0b3ebb1016c0c


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> i believe those top plates available from universal air site. and if for some reason they dont work, just go to your local machine shop and have them cut you plates to your specs from 1/4" metal. it shouldn't be expensive.
> https://www.universalairsuspension....id=44&osCsid=db2eb57419da9f1325f0b3ebb1016c0c
> https://www.universalairsuspension....id=45&osCsid=db2eb57419da9f1325f0b3ebb1016c0c


 yes! i should email them and see if theyll sell 2 top ones, i dont need the bottoms


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

I think those from uvair are are too wide to make contact with the bearing. I forget what washers I used, but bring your bearing/mount into a hardware store and just get washers accordingly. I used 4 on each side


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Grind the rubber down on the strut mount until the bearing can turn smoothly


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> Grind the rubber down on the strut mount until the bearing can turn smoothly


 still need something to contact the bearing


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

That's what the plate is for

it goes
bag
plate
bearing
trimmed strut mount

exactly how mine is


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

you do not need the plate just take a piece of bar stock with three holes in it and then a picece of pipe as a specer. simple,cheap and effective


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> That's what the plate is for
> 
> it goes
> bag
> ...


 yes i understand, my question was what others used to get between the plate and the bearing for good contact. seems like washers is the way to go. thanks for your info ill trim those mounts :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

im glad i opened this up. i havent bought my bought my struts yet, but i do have my bags. im not doin a bag over coil set up, just a aerosport over strut set up and was thinking about that bearing. mine came with a plate kit came with bearings but i wasnt sure to use those or the oem ones. now that ive seen that the washer that everyone says to "throw away" whenever you go to coils actually comes in handy, i think ill go that route.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

formerly vr6 karl said:


> im glad i opened this up. i havent bought my bought my struts yet, but i do have my bags. im not doin a bag over coil set up, just a aerosport over strut set up and was thinking about that bearing. mine came with a plate kit came with bearings but i wasnt sure to use those or the oem ones. now that ive seen that the washer that everyone says to "throw away" whenever you go to coils actually comes in handy, i think ill go that route.


 i found a solution and ill post pics when its finished


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

NDubber said:


> yes i understand, my question was what others used to get between the plate and the bearing for good contact. seems like washers is the way to go. thanks for your info ill trim those mounts :thumbup::thumbup:


but when you add these washers or other things you will not be as low as if you just trimmed the mount down


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> but when you add these washers or other things you will not be as low as if you just trimmed the mount down


 yes this is true, and also i dont have those bolt on plates, so there was nothing even close to being able to touch the bearing. but as soon as i get my pieces from the mill ill post them up!


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

update?


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

didnt run through the mill yet, my buddy is doin it for free so i have to wait until he has the spare shop time. should be started on monday he says. but ill post up as soon as they get done


----------

